# Water pump



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

About that headlight.

Glass or plastic lens?

Headlights were all glass many years ago, now they are a plastic lens over a filament bulb.

If a glass one the thing is shot, and needs replaced.

If plastic lens, it can be polished and the haze will go away.

Takes a polish made for them, buy at a parts store.

Yes water pumps are expensive, plus the labor charge.

At 5 miles your engine won't get hot enough to matter much, but farther and you will overheat, good thing you had it checked out. 

Also at just 5 mile commute it ain't getting warm enough to keep carbon build-up from accumulating on the spark plugs, and valves. 

This causes premature DEATH of the engine, take it out on the interstate at least once a month, and get up to higher speeds for a half hour or so to blow those carbon deposits out. 

Your car will thank you, by running better, and lasting longer. 


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thks, I heard that many years ago about engines but didn’t know it was still true. 

I could drive down to Orlando, to shop and get my car out on the highway but now I won’t have any money to shop after paying this repair bill.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Startingover said:


> My Toyota was making a sound for 2 months. A man yrs ago said if no dash lights come on, you’re ok.


Thats the worse advice that exist, id say 90% of troubles in car will result in no warnings lights, bad brakes, bad belts, bad suspension, bad steering,...


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If the headlight haze is on the outside it can be buffed clean although often it will need to be repeated in a yr or so. If it's moisture on the inside of the lens, the headlight assembly needs to be replace. Normally that isn't a difficult job. Depending on they type of car [size of headlight assembly] the aftermarket ones run between $25 and $125 each.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.autolightsbulbs.com/ :vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Thks, I heard that many years ago about engines but didn’t know it was still true.
> 
> I could drive down to Orlando, to shop and get my car out on the highway but now I won’t have any money to shop after paying this repair bill.


You are a rare woman indeed.

I've never met one that needed money to shop. 

They shop at the mere suggestion, now purchasing , that's a different story. :devil3:


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll look at the headlights when I get my car back. I think they’re glass and haze is outside

I suppose its road debris that marred them?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Debris and UV rays. As far as I know glass headlights went out with the sealed beam bulbs. Modern day cars have a 'plastic' headlight housing with a bulb inside it [accessed from the rear of the assembly]


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

What year is that Toyota? 

Headlight can be hand restored in about 20 minutes with very little expense, if it's polycarbonate.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Some 2000 grit wetsanding and some elbow grease with some polishing compound.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i just use some car compound or you can try dental paste


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

2007 Corolla


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> 2007 Corolla


That new they will be plastic lenses. 

If the fading is not bad, I use WD-40, to restore them, but if hazy too much, polishing compound from a can sold in the automotive section will work. 

Application of WD-40 every 6 months to a year, and mine don't haze over. 

Amazing what WD-40 is able to do. 


ED
ps
Applied with an old sock that has developed a hole or two.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida- we don’t wear socs. :vs_laugh:

I’ll find an old rag.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Florida- we don’t wear socs. :vs_laugh:
> 
> I’ll find an old rag.


If I had a mailing address, I could send you a dozen, I have a large box, just for my religious socks. 

They are so holy, that they must be religious. :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess what!!!

Did they feel sorry for me or what? New headlight covers no charge. Actually I didn’t know they were suppose to look like this. I never paid any attention to them. 

My car is so quiet now with new water pump.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Great.

Now with the new light covers, you can see better, and be seen at night. 
So you can be safer at night than you were. 

Most wildlife accidents happen at night, and being able to see them, and they see you is imperative. 

And you and yours can now take in a late movie, and get home safely.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Besides the safety aspect it makes the car look nice too. My wife used to have a merc that I hit a deer with. 99% of the damage was limited to the driver's side headlight. The replacement headlight assembly looked strange with the passenger side still being foggy so I had to replace it too.


Some headlight assemblies are cheaper than others and I guess they wanted to keep you as a customer :thumbup:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

mark sr said:


> If the headlight haze is on the outside it can be buffed clean although often it will need to be repeated in a yr or so. If it's moisture on the inside of the lens, the headlight assembly needs to be replace. Normally that isn't a difficult job. Depending on they type of car [size of headlight assembly] the aftermarket ones run between $25 and $125 each.



C'mon Mark. Blinker fluid will take care of the issue. Let's be careful on advise given......


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya, I know - the parts stores sell them right next to the muffler bearings but both items seem to always be out of stock :vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Good grief, thought it was a real thing. The guys at work used to make up stuff for me to tell the mechanic. I don’t need help in looking stupid. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I will be changing my Avalon's headlight assemblies soon. Water intrusion in one, and you really should replace them in pairs or your car looks super ghetto.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Especially when the water has killed your turn signal or headlight bulb!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The passenger side turn signal housing on my sons Saab 9-5 was about half filled with water a couple years ago. I got out my cordless drill with a small bit and drilled a drain hole at the bottom. All the water drained out and it's still working fine.
Wish I had remembered about the "blinker fluid" cause I could have had some fun teasing him at the time.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

huesmann said:


> Especially when the water has killed your turn signal or headlight bulb!


Not yet! But the replacement of both sides is on the list!


----------



## The Maestro (Nov 23, 2018)

Years ago we use to put water pump lubricant in the radiator about once a year because the pumps did not last long. I still put the stuff In But not as often.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Huh?

Can I buy it at AutoZone? Or, tell the auto shop to do it?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Huh?
> 
> Can I buy it at AutoZone? Or, tell the auto shop to do it?





Not necessary. Water pumps are fine with antifreeze in the system. No rust eating away at stuff.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Dang, water pumps aren't cheap.


It shouldn't have been a crazy amount. Any year Corolla is about as simple as a car can be. And that's one reason why they sell so many of them.

Meanwhile, Ford is getting sued because Ford and Lincoln vehicles with the Duratec V6 have the water pump inside of the engine. So not only is it more expensive to change, but if it goes bad, instead of leaking antifreeze onto the ground, it can leak it into the oil and destroy the engine very quickly. 

Many people have had to put entirely different engines $$$ in their Fords with those engines after the water pump suddenly went and destroyed the original engine.

Chrysler had a similar water pump design years ago that did similar. I was surprised when Ford did this in some newer vehicles.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Can I buy it at AutoZone? Or, tell the auto shop to do it?


Don't put any additives, (whether they are for fuel, oil, transmission, etc) into your car unless you have a very specific reason to do so and are aware of potential side-effects.

For instance, people with a radiator leak might put in some radiator stop-leak additive. It very well may stop the leak, but it can also gum up every coolant passage in the engine, destroying it, and then they'll wish they had simply replaced the radiator in the first place.

By the way, the "blinker fluid" jokes don't work as well anymore when the person has a vehicle with sprayers that clean the headlights. They think blinker fluid is an actual thing, and it kind of is if they have the sprayers.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

$649 for water pump. At least I had coupons that deducted $90. Really didn’t like paying this now when I’m budgeting for xmas, but its over and done with.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> $649 for water pump. At least I had coupons that deducted $90. Really didn’t like paying this now when I’m budgeting for xmas, but its over and done with.


If it would make you feel all better about the cost, the wife was on a trip about 15 years ago and a 60 dollar rebuilt alternator at a chevy dealer cost $320.00. Any hi -school mechanic student could change it out in 30 minutes maximum. Wife doesn't do coupons.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember the water pump lubricant but haven't seen any in decades. I suspect it was more of a thing when folks didn't run antifreeze. Any one remember when you put alcohol in the radiator in the winter but had to drain it out in the spring because alcohol boils quicker than water.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Startingover said:


> $649 for water pump. At least I had coupons that deducted $90. Really didn’t like paying this now when I’m budgeting for xmas, but its over and done with.



the pump itself sells under 100$, so you been ripped off, i would go to another garage and get a quote for the same job and ask for some cash back


here is the actual average price from toyota dealers (at least the double of a normal garage)
https://repairpal.com/estimator/toyota/corolla/water-pump-replacement-cost


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> $649 for water pump. At least I had coupons that deducted $90. Really didn’t like paying this now when I’m budgeting for xmas, but its over and done with.


You were robbed!

That's why they "gave" you the free headlight lenses.

They felt guilty for robbing a little lady. 

And to hopefully get you to return and be robbed again.

Find a different shop, PLEASE. 


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I googled average cost (had to add word ‘car’) and see prices similar like 659-750.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I googled average cost (had to add word ‘car’) and see prices similar like 659-750.


I did same out of curiosity and got a much smaller number. Location will vary, but I'm surprised a Toyota dealer going by their retail price + book hours is that much higher. 

The "free" headlight is strange, no such thing. Cost for that varies from $50-$120 + guessing 0.5 hours labor. 

On RockAuto water pumps are from $30-$50, so figure 3x that for dealer price. So that leaves $400-$500 for labor. Or maybe they were including the headlight. Not to come down on you, you had to do what was needed. But I don't know, it sounds like another dealer should be relied upon in the future.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> I googled average cost (had to add word ‘car’) and see prices similar like 659-750.


It's just like realty.

Location; Location; Location, factors in. 

Sometimes one can go 100 miles away, and get things at half the cost of where they were. 

I still think that you paid too much. 

But I have changed many water pumps in my life, and never got that kind of payment for them.


ED


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I knew an a-hole who was a service consultant at a dealer. It was the only one for that brand in that metro area. Because he was getting a cut of each writeup, he would screw every older unsuspecting lady (well, probably any age/gender that he thought he could get away with it) that came into the shop. We knew a bunch of these ladies, and because I have the same brand where the same problems occur in every car, but I do some DIY on it and have more dealers near me to compare to, I could verify the prices they were paying. They banded together and had him fired.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Startingover said:


> $649 for water pump. At least I had coupons that deducted $90. Really didn’t like paying this now when I’m budgeting for xmas, but its over and done with.



That's insane! I have a 19 year old BMW 5 series that I bought new. I just looked up the price for a new water pump for it and a kit containing a new water pump, a drive belt, a gallon of coolant and 4 water pump mounting bolts cost $87.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

So someone please tell how to go about determining their price for repairs? Are they going to reply with the word estimate.?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Shops are going to charge what they think they can get, after all they are in business to make money. IMO they almost always charge too much - that's why I diy!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> Shops are going to charge what they think they can get, after all they are in business to make money. IMO they almost always charge too much - that's why I diy!


 Good plan 40 or 50 years ago but that industry has changed considerably.


We at one time towed a dead one down the highway with a chain. Try that today.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

What kind of car is it? My Avalon's water pump is less than $100, but you have to take tha crank pulley, cam pulleys and timing belt off to get to it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

2007 Toyota Corolla


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1.8 engine water pump from NAPA new is $114 and labor is 1.4 hours.:vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Brainbucket said:


> 1.8 engine water pump from NAPA new is $114 and labor is 1.4 hours.:vs_cool:


And at $60.00 per hour, that would run around $210.00 + " shop charges".

Not the $650.00.

I should move to her area, and get rich. :devil3:


ED


----------

